# GFCI Trips when powering freezer



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

I bought a Champion model 100519 Open Frame Inverter And when I plug my freezer into the GFCI plug, it trips the breaker within 10 seconds. It's a 5000 watt, 6500 starting watts so it should have plenty to run it with tons left over. I've ran other things and they don't trip the breaker. Any clue as to what I can do? I'm calling Champion tomorrow for advice also, thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Trips the GFI or the Breaker?


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Trips the GFI or the Breaker?


The GFI


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

This is one potential reason for the GFCI tripping.








This Is Why Refrigerator Keeps Tripping CFGI - DIY Appliance Repairs, Home Repair Tips and Tricks


Unless you catch it right away, the refrigerator tripping a GFCI can cause many problems. ... Read More




howtofixit.net





Have you connected the fridge to a GFCI in your house to see if it also trips.

Plan B, you can use a l14-30 to 5-20 adapter to hook up the fridge, if you are not using the 14-30 to connect to a transfer switch.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and i would find out why it is tripping the gfci...
sounds like a bad wiring issue some where....
could be a hot chassis from mice?
or rust...


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> This is one potential reason for the GFCI tripping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran the freezer to a GFCI in the house for an hour without a problem. When plugging it back in the garage I noticed it was a GFCI as well. Looks like the problem is the generator. I am not using a transfer switch, right now I'm running an extension cord from the freezer to the generator


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

iowagold said:


> and i would find out why it is tripping the gfci...
> sounds like a bad wiring issue some where....
> could be a hot chassis from mice?
> or rust...


Doubtful, it's a brand new freezer, less than 2 months old


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

This will get you standard 5-20 plugs bypassing the built in GFCI breakers on the generator. 








AC WORKS [L1420F520-018] 1.5FT L14-20P 20Amp 4-Prong Generator Locking Plug to (4) NEMA 5-15/20R Household Connector - - Amazon.com


AC WORKS [L1420F520-018] 1.5FT L14-20P 20Amp 4-Prong Generator Locking Plug to (4) NEMA 5-15/20R Household Connector - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

Terry said:


> I ran the freezer to a GFCI in the house for an hour without a problem. When plugging it back in the garage I noticed it was a GFCI as well. Looks like the problem is the generator. I am not using a transfer switch, right now I'm running an extension cord from the freezer to the generator


After talking with the manufacturer, apparently the GFCI on a generator (at least theirs) is not meant to run appliances direcly. They suggested a 30 amp pigtail? would work but I am going with a Reliance Transfer Switch. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Is GFI on generators now a code requirement?

Edit: Was curious about GFI vs GFCI and found this article. So my question should be GFCI rather than GFI a code requirement on generators. Still confusing as GFI outlets I'm familiar with protect other outlets downstream if connected which could be considered a circuit. 









GFI vs GFCI Outlet : What’s the Difference? The Whole Truth


Why are there two terms? Let’s end the confusion with the definition and description of Ground Fault & Ground Fault Circuit Interrupters (GFI/GFCI).




www.chainsawjournal.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

@*Terry*

yea and that is why you need to ground stake at the generator when using a gen set like an construction generator,
connect the chassis of the gen set to a ground stake at the generator location 
the gfi / gfci issue should clear up.


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2021)

iowagold said:


> @*Terry*
> 
> yea and that is why you need to ground stake at the generator when using a gen set like an construction generator,
> connect the chassis of the gen set to a ground stake at the generator location
> the gfi / gfci issue should clear up.


I do have the chassis connected to a ground rod, still trips the GFCI. I'm installing a transfer switch, Champion support says that will fix the issue


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Terry said:


> I do have the chassis connected to a ground rod, still trips the GFCI. I'm installing a transfer switch, Champion support says that will fix the issue


That is certainly the best route.


----------

